# IIC Warm-Up, Cleveland Chapter, Sept 8-10



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

That's right. We are providing yet another venue to do your Vegas preparation. September 8, 9, 10, The Gate will be running all weekend to keep everyone on their toes. Practice, starting Friday from 5:30 - 11, and continuing Saturday, 12-10, and finishing up with racing on Sunday from 9am-Done. 

A few notables for this year include, but are not limited to:

New CRC Fastrack Carpeting
New subfoor
RC Scoring Pro Software

So come on out and put it down. Whether you're warming up for Vegas, or getting an early start on your Halloween Race program, we're inviting you to stop in and help make it happen. 

$30 for the weekend or $15 to race. 

Oh, and $40 for me to coach you for a day. Please make your check payable to NORCAR. (Participants subject to verbal abuse).

- Chris -


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Goetz said:


> Oh, and $40 for me to coach you for a day. Please make your check payable to NORCAR. (Participants subject to verbal abuse).
> 
> - Chris -


Verbal abuse is fine as long as I get faster but are push-ups and physically running laps around the track part of the training? If so, then can I have Ray Huang be my substitute for those activities? He's the fit one out of this asian pair...

-Rich


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Verbal abuse is fine as long as I get faster *but are push-ups and physically running laps around the track part of the training?* If so, then can I have Ray Huang be my substitute for those activities? He's the fit one out of this asian pair...
> 
> -Rich


Nope not at all sir just JUMPING JACKS!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Any of the Cleveland crowd coming up to our warm-up this weekend?? I think a few of our guys are heading down there. Unfrtunetly, I'll be down under racing some nitro cars so make sure to smack Chicky in the side for me and tell everyone else I said hey!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

bean's my hero said:


> Nope not at all sir just JUMPING JACKS!


Certain body parts get jiggly when I do jumping jacks so I'm not sure people want to see that. 

-Rich


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Any of the Cleveland crowd coming up to our warm-up this weekend?? I think a few of our guys are heading down there. Unfrtunetly, I'll be down under racing some nitro cars so make sure to smack Chicky in the side for me and tell everyone else I said hey!!


Hey Josh,

Blackstock said he was coming. Unfortunately I can't make it. I commited to Fastcats before your date was announced. Good luck at the worlds and bring home some hardware for the U.S. 

Paul


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Actually, our fliers were out almost 3 months ago.... Fastcats planned on our date... We've had fliers on-line and in the mail back in early June.....


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Actually, our fliers were out almost 3 months ago.... Fastcats planned on our date... We've had fliers on-line and in the mail back in early June.....


Oops. My bad. I will be out there soon. Sorry.

Paul


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

No problem. Have fun and I'll see you in Vegas - Good job at the Midwest Series by the way.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Josh Cyrul said:


> No problem. Have fun and I'll see you in Vegas - Good job at the Midwest Series by the way.


Thanks!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Chicky-how well did you do at the MW race? LOL You must have done the triple Fast lap, TQ and win?? Wish I had remembered to stop out and watch, but wehere I was at it rained all day sunday.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

rayhuang said:


> Hey Chicky-how well did you do at the MW race? LOL You must have done the triple Fast lap, TQ and win?? Wish I had remembered to stop out and watch, but wehere I was at it rained all day sunday.


It rained out sunday but I tqed and had the fastest time. Too bad you could not have come saturday, Wise, Kelly and Dawn came to hang out.

Paul


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

chicky03 said:


> It rained out sunday but I tqed *and had the fastest time*. Too bad you could not have come saturday, Wise, Kelly and Dawn came to hang out.
> 
> Paul


Isn't that what TQ is. It is the position awarded to the guy with the fastest time!


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

bean's my hero said:


> Isn't that what TQ is. It is the position awarded to the guy with the fastest time!


I meant fast lap time


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Actually I think he did at least 18 fastest laps in the last round..cheez that thing was fast!


----------



## H-Rob (Aug 18, 2006)

bean's my hero said:


> Nope not at all sir just JUMPING JACKS!


Consider him HIRED! Cost is no object for that kind of personal attention.

Any other calisthenics I should bone up on in preparation?

:hat:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

This weekend. Don't miss out.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Schedule Update!!!!!!!*

Hey Guys just an update to this weekend's schedule. This is to help satisfy those who are coming in Friday night and have nothing to do Saturday morning. 

*Friday doors open at: 5:30PM, Doors close at: 11:00PM*

*Saturday doors open at: 9:00AM, Doors close at 10:00PM*

*Sunday doors open at: 8:00AM, Racing begins at 12:00 Noon. *

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Why are all the hours of my original schedule changed?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

I got a couple of phone calls tonight wondering why the doors didn't open till noon on Sat. I didn't really have a good answer and said I could make the commitment to be there earlier and would. No need to worry you can still sleep in if you choose to. 

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, I guess that makes sense. I was just planning on starting later and running later. Either way, it's the same track time.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

KOP is on the line. Who will claim it?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Is there a masters division of KOP or will you just subtract 6 seconds form our best run?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Have fun this weekend guys, wish I were making the trip up. See you all real soon. Good luck to the guys going Vegas also. :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DONT MISS TOMORROWS RACE!! Finally a great turnout and well actually have time to breathe between heats, especially those who run two classes!!

Ray


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Any updates on the race?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Just Two solid days of open practice so far. We will run three quals and mains tomorrow. 

Jim


----------



## Johnny Carey (Sep 1, 2006)

Al Bella, AJ Anastasia, John Carey, and Johnny Carey will be there bright and early Sunday morning.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

12.0 fast laps in stock sedan brought to you by Drew, Jimmy and Monti!!! I thought I was doing great with my 12.4's, but I knew it wouldnt be long before I was slow again!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mo Denton TQ in stock and in the Main it was all Mo Denton flag to flag. Fastest lap goes to Jimmy Herrmann with a 11.97!! Only person to go 11 sec on this layout. In 2nd was Drew Ellis who had a race long battle with Goetz. The top 10 in qualifying after three rounds were within 4 seconds with 4 guys on 25 5:10's!!! 

Wayne Gerber TQ's and wins stock 12th with a borrowed 12th scale-nice job!! Beavis comes in 2nd while Tyler Gerber rolls the whicked rip in the Main, but Ray Adams holds him off for 3rd place honors. I got taken out by someone who crashed and then came back on the racing line as I passed in 2nd place  But thats racing!! My rears were peeling so I was a sitting duck anyways.


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey guys 
had a great time, the bite was awesome and the new carpet and sub floor make for 
and even better track,good job to everyone that stepped up a notch.
see you guys in vegas
Mo

oh yeah Ray, I TQed Drew qualified 2nd


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

1fastguy1 said:


> hey guys
> had a great time, the bite was awesome and the new carpet and sub floor make for
> and even better track,good job to everyone that stepped up a notch.
> see you guys in vegas
> ...


OH-Sorry Mo for the diss-I'll edit my post!! 

We love our new track-its made my retirement now questionable. That and Ive had the best runs in qualifying and lots of guys to race with in the mains the last two race weekends!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, what a blast. It's been too long since we've had that kind of competition and attendence. Mo was nothing short of awesome. Drew finally got the T2 working, and Monti was probably the fastest sedan on the track all day, running a few 12.2's near the end of his runs. Damn oval guys!


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Missed another great event. I probably would of been only a field filler though. Again "good luck" at Vegas guys. :wave:


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks to the Gate guys for putting on an awesome event yet again. The TC stock A main was a great race to watch as guys did battle all over that track with some great CLEAN passing. 
Special thanks to Ray D. for helping me get the car dialed to have my best run at the Gate ever. 
I had a blast this weekend running with you guys and good luck to all those guys headed to Vegas. Lay it down.
See ya at the Classic.


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah good run Dan, also good choice in cars.LOL
Mo


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

TC Guy said:


> The TC stock A main was a great race to watch as guys did battle all over that track with some great CLEAN passing.


Word. :dude:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

TC Guy said:


> Thanks to the Gate guys for putting on an awesome event yet again. The TC stock A main was a great race to watch as guys did battle all over that track with some great CLEAN passing.
> Special thanks to Ray D. for helping me get the car dialed to have my best run at the Gate ever.
> I had a blast this weekend running with you guys and good luck to all those guys headed to Vegas. Lay it down.
> See ya at the Classic.


Great run to win the B going away!!


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

LOL. Thanks Mo. I guess I have to make it official now, the RDX is in....out with the T2.... :thumbsup: 
Great job layin' it down in the main.

Goetz, that was awesome watching you and Andrew go at it in the main....and the Saturday night chassis dynamics debate. LOL.

Thanks Ray. Great run in the 1/12th main. 
Have fun in Vegas guys!


----------



## JKA (Jul 9, 2003)

TC Guy said:


> Goetz, that was awesome watching you and Andrew go at it in the main....


The pass in the sweeper was sweet. Goetz was a rocket down that back straight.

Awesome run Dan. One screw away from the A.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

JKA said:


> Awesome run Dan. One screw away from the A.


I was one screw-UP away :lol:


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Who won mod. and 19t ?
Thanks.


----------



## r1sportbike (Feb 9, 2004)

*Mod*



Barry Z said:


> Who won mod. and 19t ?
> Thanks.


Yeah, who won mod TC?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Blackstock won mod without even running the main. Seriously. None of the other guys even came close to making time. I think Mike had 9 seconds on the field in qualifying. But that's why it's a warm-up, eh?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Did anybody run 19t ?
Thanks.


----------



## r1sportbike (Feb 9, 2004)

*mod*



Goetz said:


> Blackstock won mod without even running the main. Seriously. None of the other guys even came close to making time. I think Mike had 9 seconds on the field in qualifying. But that's why it's a warm-up, eh?


So who won the main in mod?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

I think Dave Johnson won the mod main. 

Barry, there was no 19T class this weekend.


----------

